
How to Build a Multiplayer (.io) Web Game - praveenscience
https://victorzhou.com/blog/build-an-io-game-part-2/
======
mimixco
What's the connection with a .io domain name? Asking as someone who uses .io
for my company's primary domain.

~~~
detaro
The intro to the previous article explains it:
[https://victorzhou.com/blog/build-an-io-game-
part-1/](https://victorzhou.com/blog/build-an-io-game-part-1/)

